# Delaware party boat 11/29/09



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Couldn't make up my mind whether to jump on the Morning Star or try my luck on one of the delaware party boats. I wanted to test my new rig so I thought that I would rather fish the standard party boat over the Morning Star. Last time I was on the Morning Star it was almost too easy so I thought I would try my luck with the fishermans wharf out of lewes. I have done well with them before so I thought why not. I almost missed the boat since I didn't get out of bed till 6:00 and the boat was gonna leave at 7. Made it just in time. We sailed with around 20 people. The conditions were excellent for tog fishing, clean water and light winds. Much better than yesterday. I wanted to try some light tackle tog fishing with my new rig to see how effective it was. I used my bait/flounder rod, ugly stik lite with a daiwa regal reel and 15lb power pro. There was a slow pick of shorts and small keepers around the boat. I was able to catch a 16" and a 15" and a barely legal tog that I threw back. There were a few people who took a look at my rig and one of the mates took a look at it and asked me a few questions about it. He commented about my set-up and I was joking about how I hope I don't hit a beast on it. A few minutes later I get a light hit and set the hook. I was pretty sure I needed a net for this fish. After the third good run I was positive I needed a net for this fish. It came up and all I can say is wow.










New personal best 27" 13.6lbs. After that fish came up everyone was asking questions about my new rig. My favorite question was how long I was using this rig, I told her that this is the first time I have ever used this on a boat. I still don't think she believes me. It was a slow pick around the boat but I did manage to take home nine keepers. One guy had 7, and the kid next to me got 5. Most people ended up with 2-3 keepers with a few taking home one or none. Most of the keepers on the boat were from 14-16 inches with a few bigger ones mixed in. The second biggest fish on the boat may have been 6lbs. I still can't believe that pig was caught with that class of fish. Most of the time when I see large fish like that, there are usually other fish close in size with it. The crazy thing was I caught all my fish before I lost my first rig. I didn't lose any rigs at all till the wind picked up. I retied and lost my next rig as well. I switched to my heavier rod and put on a heavier rig and never lost another rig again. Didn't get any more fish but I got a lot of good field testing in on this trip. After the fishing was over I was talking to a few people and it seemed that the average person lost 4-5 rigs for the day. I think I have my new rig figured out now and think I have found a way to really cut back on losing rigs. I can't guarantee that you will catch more fish with my new rig but hopefully I can cut down on lost rigs. Hopefully I can get this rig on the market before the spring. I still have a lot of field testing to do. Wish I wasn't so busy with work. Next time I have off I will be going to NJ to do some testing there. Here is a group shot of my catch.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Dang, that's awesome! That's why you wanted me to call you back :redface:


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats nice right there.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Great Job*

That is some excellent eating right there!! I wish you much luck with the marketing of your rig. You can't argue with the success you have demonstrated.

Were any ling caught on the boat? Since seabass is closed I was wondering if any of the boats might be targeting them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Big Rad said:


> That is some excellent eating right there!! I wish you much luck with the marketing of your rig. You can't argue with the success you have demonstrated.
> 
> Were any ling caught on the boat? Since seabass is closed I was wondering if any of the boats might be targeting them.


No ling at all. Only bycatch was an eel and some dogfish. If you want ling you may want to head north to NJ, there are a few boats that target them specifically.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

we dont have them fish here...what are they? if ugly is good, you got some awesome eating there! whatyda catch them with, bait?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Uggh thats some fine looking blackfish right there, umm wanna pass me a sandwich.. I sure is hungry..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

ledweightII said:


> we dont have them fish here...what are they? if ugly is good, you got some awesome eating there! whatyda catch them with, bait?


tautog, ok...


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

You got mad skills, man!..:fishing:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks guys. I just checked the fishermans wharf website and found out that was the biggest tog caught this year on that boat. It was a good trip to do some field testing. It was a good mix of experienced and inexperienced fisherman. Good weather conditions, typical tautog structure, perfect for what I wanted to accomplish. Hopefully my next trip will help me test out my rig. I may try and sneak out to IRI sometime in the near future to test it there, no better place to test the effectiveness of my rig.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Anthony said:


> Thanks guys. I just checked the fishermans wharf website and found out that was the biggest tog caught this year on that boat. It was a good trip to do some field testing. It was a good mix of experienced and inexperienced fisherman. Good weather conditions, typical tautog structure, perfect for what I wanted to accomplish. Hopefully my next trip will help me test out my rig. I may try and sneak out to IRI sometime in the near future to test it there, no better place to test the effectiveness of my rig.


Dang Ant, that is a pig.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW that's a nice blackie. glad you had a calm day. i only get days with rough seas and screaming current where the mates can't set an anchor and you can't hold bottom with 20 ozs of lead. if you have a rig that doesn't hang up that is great, i hate to think of all that lead messing up our waters.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Xcellent!!!!
i got to go to deleware to fish for TOGS!!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Sweet going Ant!!! That is a hog and a half!! One of these days maybe you and AK will show me the ropes on Tog fishin'


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

What are the typical size weights that you are using off of the party boats. I know it changes but give me a ball park


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I started out with 4oz but ended the day with 6oz. Most patrons were using 8-10ozs.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> I started out with 4oz but ended the day with 6oz. Most patrons were using 8-10ozs.



Nice job Anthony. Way to go on the Tog. With seabass only open
in Jun and Sep now we may have to start posting perch pics
soon.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sucks about the seabass, they pick a month when they spawn and don't feed and september is a little early for them unless you are up north. I am doing a charter out of NJ on saturday with a bunch of guys from SOL. Lots of good tog fisherman on that trip, hopefully I can turn some heads with my new rig. I plan on fishing on the Bandit whenever they make it to DE and the Morning Star in Jan, let me know when you have some free time to do some fishing.


----------

